# 8 prefernce points-elk



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

OK i now have 8 preference points for a elk tag, wow, you think that us guys with the higher points would get picked from first wouldn't ya... I guess that makes to much sense.


----------



## Burnmtndog (Jan 8, 2008)

I drew this year with 7 points and this years chance = 8. The dnr website has the 2010 list available see how the tags were disbursed. Perhaps someone could post the link..:idea:


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

there are a lot of people who have been putting in for a LOT longer than that. . .

THIS years drawing had 34,981 applications. . . . and only 230 tags. . .

heres the link. . .


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

The elk draw is not set up the same as the bear draw. 

In elk, you get chances, not points...meaning your name was put into the hat 8x. So in essence, you have a better chance of getting drawn than me with 4 chances or someone with their first application in. 

If they only drew off the top, it would take something like 20 years to get to the next level of applicants...and so on. 

I like the way the elk draw is set up. But I could be bias, since I got a tag my 2nd year of applying so take my words with a grain of salt. :lol:

Here is the link the gentleman above was referring to: http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/WLD_2010_Elk_Drawing_Results_325255_7.pdf

Edit: If everyone that had 8 points this year continued to apply every year, and we only drew off the top...and the number of bull licenses remained the same. It would take 70 years to get to the next level of points. 

I like the current system.


----------



## Burnmtndog (Jan 8, 2008)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> there are a lot of people who have been putting in for a LOT longer than that. . .
> 
> I am one of those who applied annually well before the point system was implemented. The fact remains, regardless of how many times one applies there are some who will never draw a tag.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I would love to pull the tag here in Michigan. I have the max points alloted for as well, but to get the "Bull Only" tag through the Michigan drawing, its simply going to take a miracle. 

If one has the desire to kill an elk, prolly be in your best interest to start looking for one of those Westerly states to go and to get their Elk.
Perhaps 30,000+ plus of you shouldn't watse the $4.00 application fee next year and start saving your money for a trip West. :lol::lol: 

I've been twice now, once to Colorado and once in the Big Horns of Wyoming. Should have come off the mountain a few years ago with a decent bull, but didn't happen. I always said I wanted to kill an elk before I turned 40. Still worken on it :evil: It will be nothing more than a miracle if I ever pull the tag here in Michigan before I'm 80, after that age (good lord willing) I'll have to forfeit my accomulated "chances" for obvious reasons and have gained nothing! You're dinged if ya do and dinged if ya don't.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

I got 2 points...HAHA...I like how its setup, granted if it was pts and I needed 20, I'd just keep apply until I'm that old and cost me $4 each year (I'm sure it will be $5 soon)


----------



## ForestvilleJack (Apr 25, 2007)

I have been applying since 1985 an I also know 3 other people who have been applying since then and no one has got drawn. It is not points like the bear tag it is more chances.


----------



## longrie (Jun 22, 2010)

Elk tags are not preference points. Preference points are whoever has the most get the tag like Colorado on it's tough draw units. Michigan's elk lottery is a bonus point system. Think of it as if you have one ping pong ball for each year you applied plus the current year in the drum.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

There is no Point System when it pertains to Elk permits as mention you just get added chances for each you have applied unless you get one then you are out if you get aq cow for 5 or 7 years and if you do get a bull tag you are done, and if you keep doing it and don't miss for three years your chances increase for each time you have applied but that only started in 2000 maybe, prior to that you just applied each year and it was like the Lottery. Over the years the number of people applying varies and so does the number of permits given out. Some more and some less. They also offer hunts some times in Septmber and other years they are only December Hunts but each year it seems to change. I know it is not a sure thing but most hunting isn't either but if you were to get a permit for either and you can afford to pay someone to guide you your chances are very good at taking an elk. A friend got the opportunity to take a cow a couple years back and did he just paid someone to take him to where they were seeing them in Dec and took one. But like most he did not realize just how big and heavy it was and it took 4 guys to drag it the 100 yards to get it to his truck and then getting it in was a whole different story. Then you have to leave a trail where the gut pile is located and you have to provide the DNR where it is so they can come out and check it and they also want the head as well. Though it is an added cost plus they want to weight it and etc and you have to have it "checked" not like deer were it is a choice for the hunter. You don't hear about these requirements until you attend the prehunt meeting with the DNR. You are required to flag off a trail to the gut pile. But getting a Bull Permit is not in most favor like mention you could apply for 50 years and never draw a permit. But that is just how it works but there is no gurantee out west either but it is a very nice place to hunt them especially Montana in the wilderness areas of the Ricky Mountains, saw 3; 2 cows and spike. Did not take an anumal but it was the best hunt I have been on just a great place to be. But these days the costs for licenses and guides have all go out of my budget so I did my Elk Hunt of a life time but continue applying here maybe I might get lucky... Or so I can dream I will...

Newaygo1


----------



## oilcan (Feb 10, 2007)

I had the max amount of chances and have been putting in for 22 yrs, drew a cow tag for Oct this year. I can not apply for 10 years now, so after waiting this long I am looking forward to a great hunt my guide is Vern Bishop wish me luck.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Good Luck Oilcan. You don't have a thing to worry about. Vernon will show you the elk. His guided hunts on horseback are as close to out west hunting as we can have here in Michigan.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

If you look to the west for elk you may want to look for an over the counter unit and do it yourself. We are 16 years into the Colorado draw system and probably still a couple of years away from a ligit chance of drawing. Granted, we are holding out for one of the top trophy areas and there are other areas that take less points to draw but we will stick to our guns. Colorado has a true PP system and just this year went to a limited general drawing for those with 10 points or better.Believe me the Michigan setup is pretty good for those with less points.Sixteen years ago I had a good back ,good knees and smaller waist line but we will go if drawn- even if I have to just sit and listen to those big fellas scream.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I also have been putting in for 21-22 years now for this too.. No luck yet..


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

I know about the orientation and cost for Michigan elk but what do the guides here in Michigan get if you draw and use their service?


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

They charge you several hundred dollars cash.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

If I were to ever get drawn I would hunt without a guide if I had the choice. Think about it, luck is already on you side, every time a name is picked and if you had the maximum points (8) there is 1 in 3.6 chance someone with 8 points will get picked, then there is 1 in 5226 chance that person is you. 

Chances increase a little if you selected Bull or antlerless, every time a name is picked and if you had the maximum points (8) there is 1 in 3.64 chance someone with 8 points will get picked, then there is 1 in 2518 chance that person is you. 

I have been putting in since the 80's when you had to mail your app in, the last year of that system someone told my Father in law to out line his envelope with a red marker... Guess what, he got a draw for a antlerless, maybe just a fluke but...


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

hunting man said:


> They charge you several hundred dollars cash.


And if one isn't lazy about hunting em
you can save yourself several hundred in cash...


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

hunting man said:


> They charge you several hundred dollars cash.


Plan on $500+ for a fully guided hunt. You may be able to pay a trespass fee of a couple hundred if you can get on private land. If you draw in Club Country you can get in on a hunt for a "donation". My guided hunt was money well spent. I enjoyed every minute and would do it again in a heartbeat. 



sullyxlh said:


> And if one isn't lazy about hunting em
> you can save yourself several hundred in cash...


Yep I guess I was lazy. I walked a few miles through the slash of clear cuts and thick timber following my guide to chase down the 6x7 bull I killed. We then had to drag the 500+ lb dressed animal to a point where we could get it on a sled so we could get it back to the truck. Did I mention it was barely above zero degrees, over 20 inches of snow and through dense trees that seemed to relish grabbing a leg or antler tine? This took most of the day as I shot it a little after 8 am and the truck tires hit the road to the Atlanta check station after 4 pm. If this makes me lazy I'll gladly accept your attempt at an insult.

Could I have killed an elk without a guide? Probably. 

Would it have been as nice of a bull? Probably not. 

I live several hours from the elk range and had never spent much time in that area before I drew. Gas was $4/gallon that summer and would have cost me more than I paid the guide to drive up enough times to get a feel for the area. Even then the elk are often in different areas in the winter than they are in summer. The guides know the area and the elk. I had my choice of several areas/elk to hunt. I was looking for a 6x6 or larger so we hunted deep in the PR where the guide knew a couple big bulls were.

If you do kill an elk without a guide you better have a few strong friends with you. In the early season you fight the heat to get the elk out quickly and in the late season you may be in deep snow. My guide made a couple of calls and had several people there willing to help. 

Again, I wouldn't change a thing as it was a once in a lifetime hunt.

Good Luck to all those who drew this year!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

sullyxlh said:


> And if one isn't lazy about hunting em
> you can save yourself several hundred in cash...


Feel free to come walk with us for five or six days... You'll have a whole new meaning for the term lazy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

